
Balancing Scooter Version 2 - soundsop
http://www.tlb.org/scooter2.html
======
pbhjpbhj
Sounds fun, no indication of cost to make it though, nor details of the
dealers he used to get all the parts on the internet (and not have to talk
to!).

~~~
zck
I'm guessing Octopart (<http://octopart.com/>) might've helped with getting
some of the parts.

------
grinich
Are these photos from Burning Man?

------
rawr
Things I enjoyed: the article

Things I did not enjoy: the shirtless picture

